# [SOLVED] Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working



## Tsathoggua (Jan 2, 2011)

I just upgraded my comp, was running an old 800mhz CPU/512mb RAM, hacked together out of bits and pieces of all manner of old, fossilized machines, damnable thing was older than I am, or bits of it were, now I have a half decent system.

Currently running:

XP pro
Biostar N68S3+ motherboard with 2.7Ghz AMD processor
Onboard graphics
2gb RAM

My drive was out of the old machine, which was running the aforementioned dinosaur processor and an old, but passable AGP Nvidia graphics card and again, onboard sound, a realtek model.


Now I am getting no sound at all, trying to use the onboard sound, I do not have any sound card short of the plug-in PC speaker module. Sounds/audio devices via control panel detects no sound device whatsoever, and device manager shows two devices, one is a realtek high definition audio device, giving a code 10 error and nonfunctional, and is categorized under sound and game controllers, and the other shows as 'unknown device' which I believe to be the onboard sound, this shows a code 1 error, and is not under any hardware category.

I have tried installing the onboard audio drivers from the biostar website for this motherboard, also on the off chance that it is still a realtek brand chip acting as onboard sound, installed various realtek drivers to no avail.

Also tried installing driver detective, which simply fails to install, and a couple of other driver-scanner/fixer type programs, and likewise they fail to install.

Also another odd sign.

The processor is listed under control panels system section as different things...one moment its showing the old 800mhz sack of crap, currently showing 1.49ghz, BIOS always shows the correct 2.8, and I believe it to be functioning at the correct level, but I cannot be sure..it is hard to tell properly when the last computer was so slow, and there is such a vast difference in RAM spec and CPU, so even a moderate increase in performance would appear quite different.

It fluctuates, every time I start up, or at least, frequently.

The latter I am not too concerned about, at least at the moment, its running fast enough, probably at full capacity, but no sound, that I want fixed, I have deleted and reinstalled the devices, both of them, multiple times and reinstalled different driver sets, and nothing works, every time, it attempts the hardware installation wizard on reboot, and fails to find the driver...result is no driver appears installed, even though in the task manager, the sound control software appears to be running.


Any suggestions? I have been working on it for days, and now it is trying my patience severely.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

Have you been here: Biostar Drivers and downloaded the various drivers for your motherboard?

As far as the other stuff reading wrong, I don't know what that is but I'd sure want the latest chipset drivers on there.


----------



## Tsathoggua (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

Yes, i have.

I have been to the biostar website, tried both the N68S3 and N68S3+ drivers for onboard sound, and realtek website, also various other sources for drivers for the realtek HD audio, assuming that device actually exists.

Bloody cursed thing obviously isn't detecting the sound properly, I am not even sure that realtek device exists.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

Have you been into BIOS and made sure the onboard audio was turned ON when using the onboard hardware, or turned OFF if you're using an audio PCI card?


----------



## Tsathoggua (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

I am (attempting to) using the onboard sound. I have no sound card, or else I would have used it and seen if it solved the issue.

I did indeed look in the BIOS, one of the first things I did, and there are two settings for onboard sound, 'off' and 'auto'

Turning it off, was obviously not the thing to do, when trying to use it, therefore leaving 'auto' as the only available option, this does not allow for use of the onboard sound, thus far.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

You indeed have a weird problem.

I have to think that your on-board Realtek ALC662 6-Channel HD Audio just doesn't have the appropriate drivers installed yet. It's probably that device shown with a ? in hardware manager.

Did you download this driver: Operating System: Windows 2000/ XP x86/ XP x64/ Server 2003 x86/ Server 2003 x64 5.10.0.5969 2009-11-02 29.34 MB

shown at their site? And when you dbl clicked the exe file that downloads, did it run through an install routine that actually installs the drivers or just create a folder where you're suppose to navigate when you dbl click that device with the '?' ?


----------



## Tsathoggua (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

It does indeed install the driver, or at least it appears to, there is no choice as to where to install it, the EXE just installs it and terminates, so I would think, that it isn't merely placing it somewhere for later manual installation, if it was, I would think it would most likely give a choice to put it somewhere, or at least tell one WHERE it went.

I have also tried the CD that came in the box, and it does not successfully turn on the sound.

I just tried disabling the BIOS HDaudio 'azalea', as its an intel thing, and my processor is AMD...but no use, still no sound, still not liking any sound drivers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

OK, that file is an install routine. It appears it's broken or badly written. It's not sending the driver to the right place. I'd contact the mobo manufacturer Support @ Biostar and ask for a link to the raw drivers without the install.

It's also possible you got a mobo that has bad hardware.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

What is the Hardware ID for the ?

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error (?)>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID
(VEN_****&DEV_*****&SUBSYS**********)

What service pack is installed?


----------



## Tsathoggua (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

No info, it doesn't even recognize that a driver is installed at all.
Assuming you mean 'driver details' under 'driver' tab within properties.

I just looked at the other devices installed, which are working fine, and there is only the 'driver details' sub-tab, under 'drivers', no specifically named 'details' main tab.

Or am I missing something...I probably am.

Service pack 1


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

Rats, should have asked you about the SP level. You should immediately download and install SP3. Leave it run all night so it can install all the missing updates. This assumes you have updated anti-virus and anti-malware already installed and on guard.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

You may need to update to SP2 to ID the driver:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en
I would *NOT* recommend SP3 until all the drivers are installed and working correctly. I have dealt with SP3 causing numerous issues with Audio drivers.

Or you may be able to ID the driver running Everest (under my signature). Copy and paste the full report to notepad and attach it to the thread using the Go Advanced option.

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

With all due respect to BCCOMP...ray:, I've never had audio issues with SP3. And it contains all the SP2 upgrades slipstreamed. SP3 here.

It's your decision tho.:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

No problem, glad to hear you never had the issue.

But especially with Realtek drivers I have had the issue.
SP3 contains a different MS UAA driver or sometimes none at all depending on where you get SP3. 
Most times SP3 can be removed and then the MS UAA & Audio driver reinstalled.

http://www.google.com/search?source...1T4ADRA_enUS408US411&q=No+Audio+device+XP+Sp3


----------



## Tsathoggua (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

Fixed the problem, by installing a bog standard PCI sound card.

Works fine now...bugger the onboard chipset


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Biostar mobo onboard sound issue, drivers not working*

Glad to hear you have it sorted out.

Bill


----------

